# Storm of Magic



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

So, now that we've all had a chance to flip through the Storm of Magic book (right...?), I'd love to hear everyone's thoughts on it. It doesn't have the "game breaking" feel I know a lot of folks were worried about-- it's hard to cast most of the cataclysmic spells, and it's fairly easy to sort out your opponent's assorted tricks and summoned monsters.

While it's obviously a way for GW to just sell more models, having rules that let you use pretty much any monster there's a miniature for seems like a lot of fun. Which of 'em stand out for your army? As a Warriors of Chaos player, I'm pretty excited about the prospect of summoning some daemons, and maybe even going with a sorcerous pact to bring full allied units of lesser daemons. 

I'm also really amused by the inclusion of the Zoats. I don't know why. It's almost like a trolling thing from GW-- "oh, by the way, we produced these ridiculous minis for 40k way back when, and, um, if you bought some, we're sorry. Guess you can bring 'em in Storm of Magic..."


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree that it looks more like fun than power-gaming; that said, I anticipate debate over the most broken combinations of armies imminently.

WoC/Daemon alliances aside, I am quite drawn to the Fenbeast.

I am also tempted by some of the Mythic Artifacts; Weighted Dice seem like a great comedy prop.

I am fairly certain Zoats were in WHFB back in the dim and distant past when my memory still worked.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Dave is correct on the Zoats call... but then again so were Hobgobs and Fimir etc during the day...

I actually love the idea of the allied armies part. It allows for larger style games for those who wish to include the summoned allies the chance to do something a bit different. For me I am especially happy... Pre VC Sylvanian Army for Empire being led by a real Vlad... awesome! Just from a fluff perspective.

The problem with Magic to me is not so much that it has dominated 8th.. and I am the first to admit some things are broken.... it is really how people are adapting to the rules of 8th still. I shake my head constantly as the Tournaments around me that continue to say... None of this or none of that... especially for Dark Elves... and yet power stoned Beastmen seem fine....

I think there is an unfortunate case of too many fat pizza eating TO's having been beaten like a red headed step child in 7th with Dark Elves and a few other magic combo's that have made bogey men like Purple Sun etc.... I get the same when people mention Teclis or Slann super mages... they are part of the strength of that army... and people should be adjusting tactics not dumbing stuff down so billy and his fluffy units of 500 Inner Circle Knights doesnt cry harder. (End Rant)


The other great thing is the fulcrums themselves for modeling purposes... really brings another dimension to a tactical part of the game of movement and deciding where to place stuff. May see the return of more uber characters on monsters if accepted main stream.... which could be fun.


Only parts I don't like really are some of the finecast models themselves. Really not a fan of the Cocky or Chimera.... do like the black dragon but I don't need one.

Would have been great for GW to release three or four single mages for really under valued factions and add a spell or two special for Bretons and WE and perhaps Ogres. 
This would have stired some help... a good advantage for WE spell or Breton charges almost like a mini spell list would have been a stop gap measure to keep them more competitive or a few nice magic items for them alone.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Going further off of what Alexious has said, the problem isn't 8th edition. Some things are broken, but they are the same in every edition, and I'd say they were far worse back in 7th. The real problem is that people refuse to give up this WAAC attitude that was somewhat encouraged back in 7th, and play for fun. When you play for fun, 8th really is a good system, and supports that quite well. Random charges, more supporting attacks, bigger magic. All of this is meant to encourage balls to the wall tactics. Just go out there and have fun with it.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I am pretty pleased with how Storm has turned out. The book itself is excellent and it does make games a bit madder/more ludachris and as such fun. I like the models (wish more had been released) espcially the Chimera.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't help but feel it is just another book like Apoc for 40K. I waited with impatience for Apoc to come out, got it as soon as it did and have played a grand total of 2 games from it. SOM seems to be more of the same really and I can't drag up any interest in it at all. In fact there are only a couple of people in my area who have even bothered to look at it.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

I've seen little interest in storm of magic in our area. I'd rather see GW just focus on improving the FAQ's and errata of 8th edition and focus on writing new updates of the army books with rules that are consistent, balanced, and make sense. It takes too much time and money just to invest in the 8th edition game to spend (waste) a bunch of time and money on another game (with models and terrain features that have no use or very limited use in 8th edition WHFB). 

I agree with Masked Jackal, when played in a proper spirit, 8th edition is a very fair and balanced game. 8th edition is very balanced and armies that really failed to be viable in late 7th edition (Orcs and Goblins and Dwarves against certain opponents) are now quite competitive. That being said, a significant number of older, more experienced players do not like 8th edition (feel that tactics are now too linear and fighting with large blocks of troops and overpowered magic is too random and not challenging enough) and have quite playing or substantially reduced the amount of playing of WHFB and GW needs to address that issue or risk losing part of its loyal customer base. I could go on but think I'll start a new thread.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I have not purchased the book yet. But, I would be interested in getting it and developing some local house rules that would allow the use of the monsters and other units without the super magic spells or fulcrums.

Just a thought.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Arli said:


> I have not purchased the book yet. But, I would be interested in getting it and developing some local house rules that would allow the use of the monsters and other units without the super magic spells or fulcrums.


The SoM book already includes suggestions for using only parts of the rules; apart from the overlap between Arcane Fulcrums and some of the Cataclysm Spells the groups of rules seem fairly independent.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

I enjoyed reading the book. I've not played a WHFB ever. This is due to my poor health. I only started collecting after giving up 40k 12 years ago. I just feel like it's another way of selling yet more figures. GW has lost a hell of a lot of profit recently, prices have gone up even higher (Codexs are now £20 instead of £17.50 which was increased from £15... and £12.... etc). I also saw SoM as another "Let us boost Destruction side fluff" instead of Order. More Chaos figures... more DE figures.... and so on. I was also upset that the Lizardmen did not get their own Lore.... and the crap of "Well they get to use all Lores anyway" is bollocks. They should be able to use their own Lore seeing as they are the original magic users. I dunno, Lore of the Jungle/Lore of the Old Ones. Something like that. It then allows more variation instead of Lore of Life + Cup... which is down and out the best lore tbh. Beast is also nice. 

I also was upset at the lack of any creatures from Lustria/Southlands. Where are the Arcandons? Thunderlizards? Coatl? Those giant flightless birds? I dunno. That's just me. I also was surprised not to see any of the sea creatures either. If I remember correctly there is a rule in 8th that talks about sea creatures or something.

I dunno. I hope ForgeWorld do something and make a Thunderlizard and Arcandon or something. I would also love a new carnivore... maybe a Dinosaur Dragon! That'd be cool! I was going to start a Warriors of Chaos army just to get the Toad Dragon. I love that model.... thought it was very Slann like as well  Because it's a monster also, you could ask your opponent if you can use it as a summoned monster! I'd love to do that, I think it's a cool model.

Shame Lizardmen are kinda like the Sisters of Battle but in WHFB  I mean look at the Orges now... in the Storm fo Magic tournament they are the leading army


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

seems like the typical GW money grab to me


----------

